# Public Land in Catoosa, Walker, Chattooga area



## nwgahunter

Guys,
     I'm looking for some more land to hunt in the Walker, Catoosa, Chattoga area. I've hunted Taylor's Ridge, Strawberry Mountain, etc. I know I can get a map of NF land but I was hoping some of you could give me a head start. So what you say? I live in the Rock Spring area but have only been there for a year and hunted TN prior. A little help would go a LONG way. Thanks Sean


----------



## Minner

There ain't much public land in Catoosa  except for the ORV area (and I'm not sure how much if it actually in Catoosa, may not be much if any now that I think about it) and it's really gotten popular (crowded) with off-road enthusiasts in the last 10 years. There's so much land in Chattooga county I don't really know where to start. But most of it is on or around Taylors Ridge with the exception of Strawberry Mtn. My uncle took a really nice 13 ptr at Strawberry Mtn back in '69. 

You could check out the area known as "The Narrows" (not the same "Narrows" in Catoosa county). I haven't deer hunted there, just turkey, but did see some. It's south of Smith Gap. 

Walker county, well, there's Taylor's ridge  again (Taylors Ridge has a BUNCH of land in national forest as it runs from just south of the ORV area down to Rome in Floyd county) and of course Pigeon Mtn.


----------



## nwgahunter

Minner said:
			
		

> There ain't much public land in Catoosa  except for the ORV area (and I'm not sure how much if it actually in Catoosa, may not be much if any now that I think about it) and it's really gotten popular (crowded) with off-road enthusiasts in the last 10 years. There's so much land in Chattooga county I don't really know where to start. But most of it is on or around Taylors Ridge with the exception of Strawberry Mtn. My uncle took a really nice 13 ptr at Strawberry Mtn back in '69.
> 
> You could check out the area known as "The Narrows" (not the same "Narrows" in Catoosa county). I haven't deer hunted there, just turkey, but did see some. It's south of Smith Gap.
> 
> Walker county, well, there's Taylor's ridge  again (Taylors Ridge has a BUNCH of land in national forest as it runs from just south of the ORV area down to Rome in Floyd county) and of course Pigeon Mtn.



What's the best way to get to some of the land in Chattooga? I live right off of 27 and 151 is not to far. I've hunted and have taken deer off of NF road 250 on Taylor's Ridge from 136 and also Ponder's Creek road off of 136.

Any more help would be appreciated Minner...and anyone else for that fact. Thanks Sean


----------



## Minner

From where you’re at, go down 27 until you pass 151. After you pass 151, there will be a sewer type plant on your right. Not far after that plant, there will be a road on your left. I believe it’s Mountain View Road from looking at a map on Google – it’s kinda hard for me to tell you how to get there from that side as I haven’t come in from 27 in years, I usually access it from the Armuchee side. However, it’s the only road to go across the mountain in that area (other than Smith Gap Road several miles to the north which doesn’t come anywhere near 27) so if you come to a dead end, you’ve got the wrong road.

Take that road and after a few miles, it will turn to gravel. The border of national forest land starts about there. Continue on up this road until you get to the top of the mountain (Taylor’s Ridge actually). There will be a road that turns off the right. You can take this road for a long way and it’s right in the middle of National Forest land. There’s probably at least several thousand acres of land to hunt around there. 

Also, where you turn off the main gravel road on top of the mountain, there’s a road that turns to the left. I don’t know if you can drive it or not as it used to be closed. However, that road goes north through even more National Forest land if you don’t mind walking, there’s more land than you can ever hunt in a season. This road eventually winds up at Smith Gap that I mentioned earlier. 

I hope this helps. Holler at me if you need any additional info.


----------



## nwgahunter

Minner said:
			
		

> From where you’re at, go down 27 until you pass 151. After you pass 151, there will be a sewer type plant on your right. Not far after that plant, there will be a road on your left. I believe it’s Mountain View Road from looking at a map on Google – it’s kinda hard for me to tell you how to get there from that side as I haven’t come in from 27 in years, I usually access it from the Armuchee side. However, it’s the only road to go across the mountain in that area (other than Smith Gap Road several miles to the north which doesn’t come anywhere near 27) so if you come to a dead end, you’ve got the wrong road.
> 
> Take that road and after a few miles, it will turn to gravel. The border of national forest land starts about there. Continue on up this road until you get to the top of the mountain (Taylor’s Ridge actually). There will be a road that turns off the right. You can take this road for a long way and it’s right in the middle of National Forest land. There’s probably at least several thousand acres of land to hunt around there.
> 
> Also, where you turn off the main gravel road on top of the mountain, there’s a road that turns to the left. I don’t know if you can drive it or not as it used to be closed. However, that road goes north through even more National Forest land if you don’t mind walking, there’s more land than you can ever hunt in a season. This road eventually winds up at Smith Gap that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I hope this helps. Holler at me if you need any additional info.



It helped a ton THANKS! Hey, how do I get to Smith gap from Armuchee? Can I get there from W. Armuchee? I use to be on a hunting club off that road. Right before you got to the creek crossing at the fire station from 136 (I guess about 8 miles)you went into a blue gate there. Took a few deer there. Nothing big though


----------



## Minner

Coming out from Ponder Creek Road, take a left onto 136 West. Take the next road on your left which is West Armuchee Road. Go down that road 5 miles or so and Smith Gap Road will be on your right. Note: on this side of the mountain, it's a small gravel road that you might miss if your not looking for it. You can also access it from 151 not far south of Naomi.


----------



## nwgahunter

Minner said:
			
		

> Coming out from Ponder Creek Road, take a left onto 136 West. Take the next road on your left which is West Armuchee Road. Go down that road 5 miles or so and Smith Gap Road will be on your right. Note: on this side of the mountain, it's a small gravel road that you might miss if your not looking for it. You can also access it from 151 not far south of Naomi.



So I take a left out of Ponder's Creek and head towards John's Mountain and then take the next left before 201? Man you are helping me alot. I've heard of alot of these places but just didnt know where they were. Thanks for the help!


----------



## little rascal

*If your looking*

to do some bowhunting....don't rule out the two WMA's on Hwy. 157(LOOKOUT MTN. headed towards Cloudland) there is some good deer hunting Archery only on Otting Tract WMA. That is the land that backs up to my bro-in-law's place. Has some good deer opportunities available. Then if you go down the Mtn. there is Pgn. Mtn not far, and Berry College WMA. All pretty good public areas.


----------



## Minner

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> So I take a left out of Ponder's Creek and head towards John's Mountain and then take the next left before 201? Man you are helping me alot. I've heard of alot of these places but just didnt know where they were. Thanks for the help!



Oops! I meant take a RIGHT coming out of Ponder's Creek road, heading AWAY from John's Mtn. Like you're heading toward Lafayette. Then take the first left (that part was correct), which would be W. Armuchee Creek Rd. 

If you turn left then left again like I mentioned originally, you would be on North Dick's Creek Road and you'd eventually end up not too far from Dalton. Man, I'm glad you repeated that or I wouldn't have caught it. But, there is a small bit of National Forest land on this road too (on the west side only). It connects (not by road, you'd have to walk it) to the NF land that runs along top of Taylor's Ridge and crosses 136.

No problem on the advice. I'm glad I can help - it's what this website has always been about IMO. I've received way more advice from the folks here than I will ever be able to give out.

My Dad and I have always been "explorers" of public land and there's not much public land in northwest Georgia that I haven't been to. If you have any more questions, just shout.


----------



## Minner

little rascal said:
			
		

> Then if you go down the Mtn. there is Pgn. Mtn not far, and Berry College WMA. All pretty good public areas.



little rascal, 

Don't be telling him things like that. Everyone knows there ain't no deer at Pigeon Mtn and he shouldn't even waste his time hunting there.


----------



## RustyJeep

*Zahnd Tract*

Close to the Otting Tract but in Walker County is the Zahnd Tract.  A little over 1000 acres of archery only but make sure you have your walking shoes on if you go there.


----------



## nwgahunter

Minner said:
			
		

> little rascal,
> 
> Don't be telling him things like that. Everyone knows there ain't no deer at Pigeon Mtn and he shouldn't even waste his time hunting there.



I've hunted quite a bit on Pigeon Mountain and have some good places. I usually hunt on Blue Hole Rd. and climb up. I appreciate the input. I thought you may have been turned around because I was pretty sure E. Armuchee was right out of Ponder Creek because I was on a hunting club. I thought maybe it crossed 136 down there somewhere. 

Again, thanks for the responses.


----------



## nwgahunter

*Thanks Rusty*



			
				RustyJeep said:
			
		

> Close to the Otting Tract but in Walker County is the Zahnd Tract.  A little over 1000 acres of archery only but make sure you have your walking shoes on if you go there.



I've had someone else tell me about the Zhand tract. Sounds good. I don't mind walking either. I hunt Taylor's Ridge right now and I have to walk an hour to get to my spot. I've never seen anyone in there and we do pretty good. Takes a WHILE to get a deer out though.


----------



## Minner

nwgahunter said:
			
		

> I've had someone else tell me about the Zhand tract. Sounds good. I don't mind walking either. I hunt Taylor's Ridge right now and I have to walk an hour to get to my spot. I've never seen anyone in there and we do pretty good. Takes a WHILE to get a deer out though.



That's the thing about a lot of the public land in the area (and other areas too for that matter). If you are willing to walk, you can get into some really good hunting. When I worked in a machine shop years ago, we made a deer cart to help get deer out with. You may want to look into something like that. I killed a deer last year and it took two of us 6 hours to drag it out.  

Good luck this coming season!


----------



## nwgahunter

*OMG!*



			
				Minner said:
			
		

> That's the thing about a lot of the public land in the area (and other areas too for that matter). If you are willing to walk, you can get into some really good hunting. When I worked in a machine shop years ago, we made a deer cart to help get deer out with. You may want to look into something like that. I killed a deer last year and it took two of us 6 hours to drag it out.
> 
> Good luck this coming season!



It only takes me a couple of hours to get mine out.

Again, thanks for the input. It is appreciated


----------



## ramsey

nwgahunter- sounds like you are getting good advice and correct directions from these guys. Now you have just got to go load them deer up.


----------



## nwgahunter

ramsey said:
			
		

> nwgahunter- sounds like you are getting good advice and correct directions from these guys. Now you have just got to go load them deer up.



I'll try, I've got a couple of places but wanted to expand. This is a big help. I've driven by alot of the locations they are talking about and even heard of them. Just didn't know where they were. I've already pulled the topos out and marked a few likely spots. It's harder to find the geo regions I'd like to hunt on a ridge vs. a mountain. I'm used to spotting sink holes and natural bridges and such.


----------



## nwgahunter

I've noticed 144 views on this thread. Anybody else got any ideas to post? I dont want your secret spot. Just some directions to some huntable public land. Thanks!


----------



## kbotta

Some good advice here Sean. How are ya? I moved to Huntsville, but grabbed a lifetime license before i went. You up for Pigeon later on in the year 
Kev


----------



## nwgahunter

Doing good Kevin, let's plan on getting back to Pigeon. No doubt.


----------



## tmelrod

the taylors ridge advice was right on i grew up there and took a lot of deer.


----------



## Wolfman1975

Minner said:


> From where you’re at, go down 27 until you pass 151. After you pass 151, there will be a sewer type plant on your right. Not far after that plant, there will be a road on your left. I believe it’s Mountain View Road from looking at a map on Google – it’s kinda hard for me to tell you how to get there from that side as I haven’t come in from 27 in years, I usually access it from the Armuchee side. However, it’s the only road to go across the mountain in that area (other than Smith Gap Road several miles to the north which doesn’t come anywhere near 27) so if you come to a dead end, you’ve got the wrong road.
> 
> Take that road and after a few miles, it will turn to gravel. The border of national forest land starts about there. Continue on up this road until you get to the top of the mountain (Taylor’s Ridge actually). There will be a road that turns off the right. You can take this road for a long way and it’s right in the middle of National Forest land. There’s probably at least several thousand acres of land to hunt around there.
> 
> Also, where you turn off the main gravel road on top of the mountain, there’s a road that turns to the left. I don’t know if you can drive it or not as it used to be closed. However, that road goes north through even more National Forest land if you don’t mind walking, there’s more land than you can ever hunt in a season. This road eventually winds up at Smith Gap that I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I hope this helps. Holler at me if you need any additional info.


That road that connects smith gap to the narrows is 252 goodluck be safe.


----------

